# Loose Steering



## JessicaS1129 (Jul 24, 2013)

A few days ago I started to notice the steering wheel was very loose feeling but only when I made left turns. When I make right turns, the wheel feels tighter than usual. 

Yesterday I made a hard left and felt something catch and it seemed fine again. But then it loosened again after driving. 

Any ideas what this could be?


----------

